# Hyperon Ultra Two clincher: 2010 vs 2011



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I "need" (read: want) to buy some new wheels and it's either Neutron Ultra (the "sensible choice") or Hyperon Ultra Two clincher (if I want to be really crazy). I might be able to get a "good deal" (as in: less than $2500) on a 2010 model. Is there some substantial difference between the 2010 and 2011 model years?

BTW: I'm mostly riding up or down, hence I'm looking for light wheels. Currently I have Shamal Ultra (and Neutron), but I'm building up another bike, so I "need" another wheelset.

PS: any other comments on the choices are appreciated too (but please no "buy handbuilt wheels" or "buy tubular", thanks).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

get Hyperon ones.


----------



## CampyGruppo (Jul 27, 2011)

^Exactly


----------

